# Can't See The Wood For The Trees!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Look Carefully..........

If you go down in the woods today..........

http://hodj.smugmug.com/2013-Sept-2013-Pen-Y-Fan-2/i-KVZjdDN/0/X3/photo-X3.jpg

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I see a brown object ... just left of centre. 

Beautiful trees, great photography, Hobbsy. 



Here is my take


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> I see a brown object ... just left of centre.
> 
> Beautiful trees, great photography, Hobbsy.
> 
> ...



Your's is good dat, but the great photography is down to my 14yr old daughter Olivia.
Taken last weekend when just the two of us (and Brook) went on a last minute 'Bonding' wild camp for the night!

Think she has an 'eye' for it, even if it's on the 'I' phone. 


http://hodj.smugmug.com/2013-Sept-2013-Pen-Y-Fan-2/i-cVLsnLf/0/X3/217-X3.jpg



Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Awesome shot, great framing. 



iPhone pano of my private dog run 40 min north out of town (Toronto ) might as well be all mine, because hardly anyone else is there.


----------

